# Rod Eyelet replacement



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Hello folks like all of us we have some fishing rods that we will never be able to replace once they die. Well I have a St. Croix Avid med hvy 2pc steelhead rod with a west cost style handle. 

Back to my point sure they will credit me 110 towards a new rod or send me a replacement rod for 40 dollars. It's not about the money it's about getting a rod that's equivalent to what I have now. 

The rod they will replace it with is a triumph steelhead salmon rod. From every thing I have heard n read it's not a good fit for me. 

Does anyone here have any recommendations to have some one replace all the guides on my 21 year old avid. 

This last trip to the Salt loosened a guide and I reglued it with clear goo II. 

I appreciate any help folks

Sonder


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Mogadore Bait and Tackle if your are near Mogadore. I believe it is less than $4 per eyelet.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

X2 for Mogadore Bait. They have one of my rods now. Terri does great work.


----------



## rwolfphoto (Oct 19, 2014)

Did you call or email St. Croix. I don't see why they would not replace a guide or all the guides on a rod. It is a simple fix. The info on their website is more about broken rods. Bass Pro Shops or Cabela's has rod and reel repair.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I did call them and they offered the credit of 110 on a new rod or a Triumph rod as a replacement foir 40 dollars. That was thier solution to my issue, but thank you for the reply.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

I had a insert in one of the guides On a st Croix rod come out. When I called St Croix they offered a factory replacement guide kit. The guide for the specific rod and glue together and it was less than 5 bucks. Awesome customer service


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yea I'm not in the same boat that's not been an option yet. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Replace them yourself. It's not hard. I built several rods myself over the years and it was fairly easy. There's probably a website on line that shows how to do it. I used a gudebrod rod building booklet for mine.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I would but I don't have enough room in my apartment lol.


----------

